# heater cause car to shake



## beespot23 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello Everybody, Im a new here. I having sum issues with my 93 maxima se. First it doesn't have heat. Ok now this is what happen.

Yesterday i was outside checking the hoses that goes to the heater core to see if they was hot which the top one was and the bottom one wasn't. Okay today I get in my car and start driving it and notice that it was shaking like crazy and didnt have no power. It also was burning a lot of fuel. after driving for like 15 minutes i started to smell something burning. so turned around a came home. on my way back home i move temp. control back on the cold side and it started driving normal and had all its power. 

Thanks N advance


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Possibly a bad diagphram in the heater valve.
I'd bypass the valve and see if the problem remains.


----------



## beespot23 (Oct 16, 2006)

*how*

how do u bypass the heater valve


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

take the valve out and put a connector in its place


----------

